
Heroku Status - jtwaleson
https://status.heroku.com/
======
jtwaleson
The status page says build and api errors, but I have multiple apps in the
free tier (EU) which are completely offline.

It seems to be caused by an AWS outage in US East
[http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)

~~~
robotfelix
In the last 5 minutes my paid dynos have just gone completely offline.
Heroku's status page is doing a very poor job of reflecting that.

~~~
Schweigi
Indeed. My paid app is offline too but the status page still only mentions
build&api errors.

------
rubyskills
AWS is up now. Why are they still down? My production DYNO's are completely
down still and the dashboard fails to load (this makes sense because it says
the API's are down, but the API's are NOT the only thing down. The DYNO's are
in fact down as well)

------
jtwaleson
Just now I was able to restart the applications manually, after which
functionality was restored. Apps did not resume automatically.

